# St. Kevin's Asylum (+ some failures), Cork, Ireland - July 2009



## lost (Jul 20, 2009)

St. Kevin's looms over Cork along with its neighbour Eglington which is mostly converted and stripped out now




















Inside is really dark, dingy and vandalised





They've even tried to set fire to the snooker table















There are some nice features inside though





Plenty of peeling paint










Little left behind, and anything that is, is trashed





Inside the "Private Room" with its soothing ceiling





Patient's belongings





It beats Westhall House hands down for fungus





I wanted to look round the rest, but some Ford Transits, caravans, and barking dogs round the back put me off a bit. I met a couple of the occupants on the way out, but they ignored me. Oh well!





See you later


----------



## lost (Jul 20, 2009)

*The failures*

Here are the failures... I really wanted to do some new sites which either hadn't been looked at or just unexplored





This place had relatively hard access, but I vowed to go back the next day and try again. Next day the car park was mobbed and the active part of the site was swarming. Argh!
















Up in Donegal, this asylum looked promising but is tightly sealed because they're storing patient records in there. The active parts of the site look run-down and ready to close





I found this purely by chance, nursing my car to the nearest big town after the horrendous alternator/power steering/air conditioning pump drive belt broke (it took most of the day after to sort it out). I strategically parked my car on a hill ready for a push-start and went for a look





Ooh, this looks nice, smells a bit fresh though





Err, internal memos pinned up on doors from June 2009...





Freshly mopped floor

I'd only found my way into the active central admin block rather than the abandoned parts. Great job!





I hadn't seen many pictures from this place, it is in the middle of nowhere and I thought it'd be quite easy. 
Not quite, it's well covered with satellite-linked monitored CCTV, the man behind the loud speakers was getting quite cross at me sauntering around taking photos. I'm glad they're trying to save it from being ruined by arson though.





Yes! A properly abandoned asylum. Sadly the access points were a bit ambitious and Spiderman-esque for me





On to the next one
This ward looked in very poor repair, but the rest of the asylum was open, but also looking very run down





Back in Northern Ireland, admin is still live but the rest of the hospital looks dead. A bit fresh, I think it will close fully soon.










I had a look around Belvoir Park Hospital, it has some interesting kit left inside and looks really tidy
Unfortunately the security guards crept up on me in the grounds in their suspiciously quiet car, but they were really polite and friendly once they realised I wasn't out to cause them any trouble. Not quite friendly enough to let me find a way inside though. 

I must go back to Ireland at some point


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent stuff Lost. Some great looking sites there, a shame about the failures but you can bare them in mind for a couple of years time when they might be a bit more 'forgotten about'.


----------



## Cuban B. (Jul 20, 2009)

Eglington really looks a beauty, I'd say they have the apearance more of Scottish rather than English asylums. Were they smallish or quite sprawling sites?


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 20, 2009)

Even the failures externals were well worth taking as the buildings are lovely...great job indeed.


----------



## lost (Jul 20, 2009)

Cuban B. said:


> Eglington really looks a beauty, I'd say they have the apearance more of Scottish rather than English asylums. Were they smallish or quite sprawling sites?



They are more Scottish in scale, with just 1 or 2 main blocks. The 'oops admin' one is quite sprawling though.


----------



## Gorecki (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww looks so much fun over there! 
You've seen some great places min


----------



## wolfism (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, some are suitably grim and others magnificent looking: they are quite reminiscent of Scottish asylums. Like your comment about out-fungusing Westhall.


----------



## Urban Ghost (Jul 21, 2009)

Some really nice work there.


----------



## magoo² (Jul 21, 2009)

Some very nice shots there mate! Loving that private room too


----------



## mal33bb (Jul 21, 2009)

great photos like the one of the Isolation Bed like somthing out of a Movie ,


----------



## Sectionate (Jul 22, 2009)

Stone work on the first one reminds me of Denbigh....


----------

